

Omnidrive - Is This The Sad End? - geedot
http://www.technation.com.au/2008/09/20/omnidrive-is-this-the-sad-end/
Good night and good luck Nik Cubrilovic, Mike Arrington and the rest of the Omnidrive crew.
======
bootload
Interesting tid-bit.

Omni was listed in the top 100 web2.0 software companies in Australia ~
[http://rossdawsonblog.com/weblog/archives/2008/06/official_l...](http://rossdawsonblog.com/weblog/archives/2008/06/official_launch.html)
and listed in a local biz mag ~
[http://www.brw.com.au/searchresult.aspx?search=Top+100+Web+2...](http://www.brw.com.au/searchresult.aspx?search=Top+100+Web+2.0+Application&x=0&y=0)
So I contacted a Journalist, Renai LeMay ~
<http://twitter.com/bootload/statuses/850502396> at ZDNet Aus who had direct
knowledge of the list ( _I forget how, I think he helped compile the list with
Ross Dawson_ ) to ask why Omnidrive was listed when it appeared to be dead? I
got an interesting reply ~ <http://twitter.com/renailemay/statuses/850550575>
Now this was back in July this year.

So the question is why is an Australian, top 50 BRW web2.0 company got a dead
site, no feedback and poor reputation? ~
<http://www.google.com.au/search?q=Omnidrive+Nik+Cubrilovic>

Ironic for the homepage that reads: _"Short of cash? It seems we are always
out of money at the worst possible times. Just when you have spent your last
dollar for the week ..."_

------
jyothi
I have been reading bitter opinions about Nik Cubrilovic. And not a single
opinion from his perspective. I have no idea if this guy is honest & loyal to
his investors, not in returning cash, but in terms of the effort he put into
his company.

But this opens a question of will power, morale and handling failure
graciously in startup founders. It was depressing to read this post by clay
cook. [http://www.gooruze.com/members/claycook/blog/119381/My-
exper...](http://www.gooruze.com/members/claycook/blog/119381/My-experience-
investing-in-Nik-Cubrilovic-and-Omnidrive/)

Nik has commented in the above post. Quite head strong yet I somehow feel sad
about his state and what everyone is expecting him to do in such a situation.
He is bankrupt, his company is broke and people are going public in harassing
him for the money they invested into the company.

May be he was not fair and just made merry of the investors money. But the
treatment somehow is inhumane. The same guys invested in him, isn't it their
mistake in judging him too?

~~~
adrianwaj
Unless he's run off with their money, the investors should just take it on the
chin. If they wan't a guaranteed return they should, umm just stick it in a
bank deposit.

------
babul
Regardless of everything, if a company has to _keep_ telling people they are
not dead yet, then they may as well be.

~~~
bootload
_"... if a company has to keep telling people they are not dead yet, then they
may as well be ..."_

Just got some confirmation Omnidrive is in the deadpool. Details are here ~
<http://flickr.com/photos/bootload/2913315731/>

------
furiouslol
What I'm curious about is how Nik managed to get the marque angels to invest
in him, when he's new to the Valley. And how did he end up in the Valley in
the first place.

------
alaskamiller
The American finance loan seems to be a DNS hack. I've seem three other sites
afflicted with the same problem and they still had control over the server and
domain.

